# Top moments where a film/games that blew you away the first time you watched it (because of how the score was used)



## musicbyjoao

The following are some moments that immediately came to mind when thinking of occasions that blew me away when I watched them for the first time. They are mostly simple moments that were different than expected and therefore had a great impact and made some impression on me.

In no particular order:
(SPOILER WARNING- In case you haven't watched the movies, these observations may lessen the impact of the moments)

Film:
*Life of Pi - Sinking ship scene*
The contrast between the sad but beautiful scene of the heavy ship sinking, and the lightness of the choir singing pianissimo in a requiem-style arrangement, provided a beautiful touch of sadness to a very dramatic scene. I really enjoy how Mychael Danna made the transition so subtly to that part. The whole soundtrack to Life of Pi is outstanding to me, and I especially like how Mychael was able to use so many colours and ensembles in one movie.

*Da Vinci Code - ending*
The music starts with a simple ostinato idea as it portrays Tom Hanks´character the moment when he looks at himself in the mirror and the music gives you the idea that some spark is lighting up in his mind. The whole scene then just shows him walking, there's no action or anything interesting - just him walking - but the music tells the story here. The constant adding of layers and buildup just aurally provides you with a sense of reward and awe as the mystery slowly unfolds inside the character's mind. This really draws the viewer in too.

*Rescuers Down Under - Cody's Flight*
Bruce Broughton did a fantastic job here with this quite long cue (considering its tempo as well). He pulls out all the stops. He hits everything; nailing so many nuances and going high as well as low with the orchestra. It's just a beautiful scene with a fantastic ending when Codi jumps from the waterfall and lands on the eagle's back. I can't help but feel like a kid every time I watch it. To think they did it with tape and calculated all of those tempo changes through SMPTE, before the software we have today, is absolutely fascinating to me.

*StarWars - Anakin vs Obiwan*
I was born in 1987, so my teenage years coincided with the prequels. Before them, I grew up watching Return of the Jedi on VHS and I remember always enjoying the part where John Williams introduces the choirs after Vader talks about bringing Luke's sister to the dark side, sparking a surge of energy from Luke to fight him. As for the Anakin vs. Obiwan, during the final battle to end the trilogy, John Williams just takes the drama, action and epicness to a whole new level. That, alongside the drama of these close 2 friends battling, makes the moment so much better.

*Interstellar - Bass note*
I could write about how Hans Zimmer beautifully portrays the big wave as big and majestic, during the very moment the camera upward tilt stops, without conveying any sense of impending danger or terror. Or how the harmony changes slower the usual in that world. I could also talk about how the chase scenes are so gripping because of the music, or how the spotting is so elegantly simple.
However, the moments when Matthew McConaghey's character is watching the footage of the years he lost or holding his daughter's hand in the end are, for me, cases where the spotting is superb. All of these scenes are beautifully shot, lit and acted, and the music was just... simple! The sum of all of its parts is what made the scenes memorable in my opinion. The call to keep it minimal and spacious with the ostinato was brilliant. However, what really makes you hold your breath is whenever there is a line, a "dramatic" punch line, and all the music adds is a subtle bass note. The score really is brilliant in its simplicity and effectiveness.

For games:

*Final Fantasy XIII-2 - Noel's Theme* in Dream sequence
This is a level where you find yourself in a dream where the soundtrack is a very touching... song! This took me by surprise and it really makes the player feel he's in an emotional dream.

*Ori and The Blind Forest - Boss fights*
I'd loose a life on purpose sometimes just to keep experiencing the soundtrack mixed with the gameplay. It's just phenomenal and uses so many different colours that just fit what you're watching perfectly.

*Sonic The Hedgehog - Theme and 1st level*
When I was growing up, I didn't have Nintendo. But I remember playing Sonic for the first time at my cousin's place. The speed, colours and music were just so new and lively that the soundtrack got stuck in my head and in many others of my generation.

*Tomb Raider*
I think it is in the first of the latest instalments of Tomb Raider where there is a scene full of explosions as you escape a house in a snowy mountain. The music was largely written in a high register, which allows for SFX and music to very present at the same time. It felt like a proper audio balance in an action moment (note: at this time I had TV speakers, so it is possible that some of the lower frequencies from the orchestra with the explosions were a hit and miss, however, it worked quite well as I heard it back then. I haven't gotten back to hear it again, actually. But it got stuck in my mind. Will research it soon.)


----------



## blackzeroaudio

I have too many to recall....but the one that really sticks out to me off the top of my head was the first time playing Mass Effect 3 and Leaving Earth starts playing.

I don't know why that one resonates with me still, but it does.


----------



## musicbyjoao

blackzeroaudio said:


> I have too many to recall....but the one that really sticks out to me off the top of my head was the first time playing Mass Effect 3 and Leaving Earth starts playing.
> 
> I don't know why that one resonates with me still, but it does.


I haven't played Mass Effect yet! I will add it to my to-play list once I finish Gear of War 5. Which I'm guessing will be sometime next year. Would you recommend starting with the first game or go directly to the 3rd one? I know there is this feature where your accomplishments from one game are carried on to the next one.


----------



## PuerAzaelis

I was eight years old when I saw Star Wars. The first time I saw that opening I knew my life had changed.


----------



## PuerAzaelis

The soundtrack to Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## tdolby

Good choices!

Greatest life-defining movie score moment for me, aged 17:

*Vertigo*
An hour and a quarter into this movie, we still don’t know what kind of film it is – Tragic romance? Psychological thriller? Private detective mystery? Scottie (James Stewart) is in a care home where they apparently used Mozart to help his recovery from the traumatic experience of watching his sweetheart commit suicide.

The camera does a long, slow pan across the San Francisco skyline, and from Bernard Herrmann’s happy cadence we’re almost ready for the end credits to roll. But then suddenly the score morphs into that terrifying, aching love theme, and at this moment we realise in our gut that Scottie is anything but cured of his self-destructive obsession... and there he is, perving the apartment building of his dead lover.... we’re only 2/3 of the way in, with the awful climax still to come.

Best movie score of all time IMHO.


----------



## Gerbil

*Gladiator *
The build-up to the opening battle, with that macabre waltz dancing underneath to ramp up the tension. Really took my breath away in the cinema when I first saw it.


----------



## Brian99

At the beginning of The Shining the music playing while watching an arial view of the car heading through the mountains just put you in a mindset that you were about to go on a long strange trip.


----------



## musicbyjoao

PuerAzaelis said:


> The soundtrack to Red Dead Redemption 2.


Yeah, that opening always works!
As for RDR2, I haven't played that game but have heard really good reviews about it. I should get to it after Mass Effect.


----------



## musicbyjoao

tdolby said:


> Good choices!
> 
> Greatest life-defining movie score moment for me, aged 17:
> 
> *Vertigo*
> An hour and a quarter into this movie, we still don’t know what kind of film it is – Tragic romance? Psychological thriller? Private detective mystery? Scottie (James Stewart) is in a care home where they apparently used Mozart to help his recovery from the traumatic experience of watching his sweetheart commit suicide.
> 
> The camera does a long, slow pan across the San Francisco skyline, and from Bernard Herrmann’s happy cadence we’re almost ready for the end credits to roll. But then suddenly the score morphs into that terrifying, aching love theme, and at this moment we realise in our gut that Scottie is anything but cured of his self-destructive obsession... and there he is, perving the apartment building of his dead lover.... we’re only 2/3 of the way in, with the awful climax still to come.
> 
> Best movie score of all time IMHO.



Thank you for this wonderful reply! Amazing moment indeed. You made me want to re-watch it.


----------



## musicbyjoao

Gerbil said:


> *Gladiator *
> The build-up to the opening battle, with that macabre waltz dancing underneath to ramp up the tension. Really took my breath away in the cinema when I first saw it.



Good one! For me, it would be the very ending of it =)




Brian99 said:


> At the beginning of The Shining the music playing while watching an arial view of the car heading through the mountains just put you in a mindset that you were about to go on a long strange trip.



I remember analysing that opening in class! Quite a contrast, isn't it?


----------



## cloudbuster

Single scene from the top of my head?



...
(Apart from that scene I do like the rest of the Apocalypse score quite a bit, especially the synthie parts by Francis' father Carmine.
I watched that movie right after it came out and fell sick during the screening, too many question marks and whatnot for that 14 year old kid. It's still my #1 movie and xyz knows how much it has influenced my life ever since.)


----------



## musicbyjoao

cloudbuster said:


> Single scene from the top of my head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> (Apart from that scene I do like the rest of the Apocalypse score quite a bit, especially the synthie parts by Francis' father Carmine.
> I watched that movie right after it came out and fell sick during the screening, too many question marks and whatnot for that 14 year old kid. It's still my #1 movie and xyz knows how much it has influenced my life ever since.)




My father usually mentions this scene whenever we happen to mention about favourite moments in movies! It is really well used.


----------



## Fenicks

The best combination of action and music I've ever experienced. The strings feel so desperate and heroic.



(Spoilers) This moment in The Last of Us. The music is an iteration of a phrase that appears frequently throughout the score. I think of it as the 'lost loved ones' theme. We first hear it with a violin when the protagonist's child dies in the prologue after which it breaks down and is played on a ronroco. When we hear it throughout the game it is usually incomplete or plucked, creating a feeling of melancholy and yearning. The return of the violin in this final iteration elevates the theme to its most powerful and complete expression, echoing the events in the climax of the game. Ack, my heart...


----------



## Jomo

Very recently: The Queens Gambit on Netflix, the final match in Russia has an amazing track by Carlos Rafael Rivera.


----------



## Traz

I remember the score for 'Arrival' blowing me away. There was a particular scene that I remember thinking was really great because the score was creating so much tension, and I really love tension!

One of the first films I really fell in love with when I was very young was 'Back to the Future' and the score was so impactful to me. To this day the BTTF trilogy are still my favorite films of all time.

Also, 'Star Wars'! again at a very young age, the first film I ever saw in theatre's was 'Return of the Jedi'(I think this was somewhere around the mid 90's) and that first moment the music started I was 
completely hooked. I was absolutely blown away.

For video game scores I would also agree with 'Mass Effect 3', I remember that leaving earth moment really well too!

But I have to mention 'Dead Space'. The score for that game is just terrifying. It's so awesome! I've never been able to finish that game, and it's largely due to the score amplifying the level of terror. I just can't 
handle it.


----------



## szczaw

Can't think of any typical score that floored me. What comes to mind instead is Le Roi Danse. That prompted a sub to classical archives and going through baroque music.


----------



## batonruse

This moment in The Last of Us. The music is an iteration of a phrase that appears frequently throughout the score. I think of it as the 'lost loved ones' theme. We first hear it with a violin when the protagonist's child dies in the prologue after which it breaks down and is played on a ronroco. When we hear it throughout the game it is usually incomplete or plucked, creating a feeling of melancholy and yearning. The return of the violin in this final iteration elevates the theme to its most powerful and complete expression, echoing the events in the climax of the game. Ack, my heart...


Thanks for introducing this this beautiful piece music to me.


----------



## Tatu

MGS2: Sons of Liberty - Opening Infiltration.


----------



## Fenicks

batonruse said:


> This moment in The Last of Us. The music is an iteration of a phrase that appears frequently throughout the score. I think of it as the 'lost loved ones' theme. We first hear it with a violin when the protagonist's child dies in the prologue after which it breaks down and is played on a ronroco. When we hear it throughout the game it is usually incomplete or plucked, creating a feeling of melancholy and yearning. The return of the violin in this final iteration elevates the theme to its most powerful and complete expression, echoing the events in the climax of the game. Ack, my heart...
> 
> 
> Thanks for introducing this this beautiful piece music to me.



You're welcome! If you're after higher quality audio than the in-game clip above, it's on Youtube.


----------



## batonruse

Thanks for taking the time to post this - Earlier I had to skip through all the tracks until found it on Spotify. There's some other great tracks in there so thanks again.


----------



## lux

This. There were hundreds ways to score this scene and candidate it for being cut out in final montage. John Williams found the one way to make it memorable still today.


----------



## mybadmemory

Secret of Mana.
Final Fantasy VII. 
Nights into Dreams.

From beginning to end.


----------



## mgpqa1

Star Trek: The Motion Picture's overture because I don't see overtures too often.


----------



## Michael Antrum

The Flying over Africa scene in Out of Africa.....


----------



## Loïc D

Opening scene of Blade Runner
Opening credits of You Only Live Twice 
Edit : ah also when Robin Williams remembers he was Peter Pan in Hook (spoiler alert lol)


----------



## Dietz

- Jaws - Shark attack scene -> 

(I was 14 when I saw this for the fist time and was horrified beyond words  )

- Apocalypse Now - Helicopter scene -> 

(made me a pacifist for the rest of my life)

- The Third Man - both the main theme and the end sequence ->  , -> 

(... hey, I'm from Vienna!)

- 2001: A Space Odyssey - 'The Blue Danube' (waltz) scene -> 

(a piece of music that gives me goosebumps anyway)

- Star Wars - Main theme (of course)

- and more recently: Inception (the horn blasts make my hair stand up each and every time)


----------



## Trash Panda

Dark Souls

You spend the entire game hearing about Gwyn, the king of the Gods. The world’s equivalent of Zeus. You travel the lands seeing all the amazing works he and his pantheon built.

By the time you slay all the remaining gods, use the key to open the way to Gwyn, you’re ready for the big bombastic boss music nearly every other encounter has blasted at you, and this is what plays as you walk through the fog gate and Gwyn stands up to face you.


----------



## MauroPantin

I'll skip mentioning the classics because they're obvious. I love Yoda's theme whilst lifting the X-wing. Who doesn't?

The temp tracks for these moments I'm about to mention are super obvious to the point they could be considered pastiche, but a couple of times in "Jedi: Fallen Order" when you are in Kashyyyk I really enjoyed. The Shyyyo Flight and the slide through the Deserted Village. It was super cool as a gaming experience.




Also, wow that game looks awful on consoles, can't believe how bad it looks compared to what I played.

The Outer Wilds soundtrack is also beautiful and I love it.



In films the last thing that I can recall that I really enjoyed was The Imitation Game and that was like 7 years ago. Mad Max was cool, too. But other than that, I have to say that recently I've found little to no inspiration at all in the medium. All blockbusters sound very similar to me and I'm frankly bored with most current film music.


----------



## musicbyjoao

I'm really enjoying reading these answers! ^^ Thank you.



Fenicks said:


> (Spoilers) This moment in The Last of Us. The music is an iteration of a phrase that appears frequently throughout the score. ...


Thank you for sharing that, Fenicks! I haven't played both of them but heard plenty of wonderful things. That moment in itself sounded awesome, so I can imagine it's better in context with the rest of the story. Will try and play this game before or after Mass Effect. So many games to catchup to!



lux said:


> This. There were hundreds ways to score this scene and candidate it for being cut out in final montage. John Williams found the one way to make it memorable still today.


Why was this one memorable to you? It is very lighthearted and warm, indeed =)



Michael Antrum said:


> The Flying over Africa scene in Out of Africa.....


My mother's favourite film! You do feel like you're there appreciating the journey as well.



Dietz said:


> - The Third Man - both the main theme and the end sequence ->  , ->



Thank you for sharing, Dietz. I'm curious about why you picked ThirdMan. =)



Trash Panda said:


> Dark Souls


I haven't played the Dark Souls games. But I can imagine the impact here!



MauroPantin said:


> The Shyyyo Flight and the slide through the Deserted Village. It was super cool as a gaming experience.


I've finished this game and absolutely loved it. They did a fairly good job, didn't they?



Traz said:


> I remember the score for 'Arrival' blowing me away. There was a particular scene that I remember thinking was really great because the score was creating so much tension, and I really love tension!
> 
> But I have to mention 'Dead Space'. The score for that game is just terrifying. It's so awesome! I've never been able to finish that game, and it's largely due to the score amplifying the level of terror. I just can't
> handle it.


Arrival was really good, indeed! And I played Dead Space before and it really is quite a terrifying ride. I'm just realising that I never finished it!


----------



## patrick76

Some great posts. I see two of the tracks I'm listing have already been mentioned. I suppose that means something.


----------



## Traz

MauroPantin said:


> I'll skip mentioning the classics because they're obvious. I love Yoda's theme whilst lifting the X-wing. Who doesn't?
> 
> The temp tracks for these moments I'm about to mention are super obvious to the point they could be considered pastiche, but a couple of times in "Jedi: Fallen Order" when you are in Kashyyyk I really enjoyed. The Shyyyo Flight and the slide through the Deserted Village. It was super cool as a gaming experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wow that game looks awful on consoles, can't believe how bad it looks compared to what I played.
> 
> The Outer Wilds soundtrack is also beautiful and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> In films the last thing that I can recall that I really enjoyed was The Imitation Game and that was like 7 years ago. Mad Max was cool, too. But other than that, I have to say that recently I've found little to no inspiration at all in the medium. All blockbusters sound very similar to me and I'm frankly bored with most current film music.



I can't even tell you how many times I've played through Jedi:Fallen Order. Best Star Wars Video Game since Shadows of the Empire for me. If anyone even remembers that game haha.


----------



## szczaw

If you like folkish climate:


----------



## Michael Antrum

I must add this one. My personal favourite cue in a movie I adore from the master ....


----------



## pondinthestream

Badalamenti's score for Twin Peaks. So many sublime moments that raised TV to a whole new level.


----------



## Dietz

musicbyjoao said:


> Thank you for sharing, Dietz. I'm curious about why you picked ThirdMan. =)
> [...]


I know only very few film scores which defined the musical "language" of a single movie with similar strength and unique rawness. You can take pretty much any random bar of it and you'll know the context it was taken from immediately. At the same time, composition, performance, recording and the movie are a rare example of perfect congruence of story line, atmosphere, historical context and artistic intent.


----------



## GtrString

Opening scene from Wim Wenders' Paris Texas.. americana dna


----------



## Satorious

I find emotional scoring impacts me the most. There are so many I want to add here - but I'll go with these for now being as I haven't seen them mentioned in the thread yet:

John Barry - Dances With Wolves (so many great moment in this score - but went with this one)


John Williams - Buckbeak's flight


Henry Jackson - Rage and Serenity


----------



## fourier

It's hard to take into account how primed or not I've been to the experience, after all there's audiovisual stimuli at play; but the entire soundtrack of Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon really stuck with me. Same can be said for Schindler's list and Forest Gump, but for these it was also among the earlier movies I saw in theatre.



I also remember vividly how the Hong Kong-soundtrack, when in Central Park offered up that very frail chance to dare to hope. I don't remember much of the movie anymore at all, but I do remember the theme, and particularly that Central Park piano part.


----------



## Fenicks

GtrString said:


> Opening scene from Wim Wenders' Paris Texas.. americana dna




The library scene in Wings of Desire is another great Wim Wenders musical moment.


----------



## pondinthestream

Fenicks said:


> The library scene in Wings of Desire is another great Wim Wenders musical moment.



Great choice(s)


----------



## Symfoniq

I have a thing for flying themes:

(1) I agree with the OP about *Cody's Flight* from Rescuers Down Under being a standout. One of my favorites as a kid. And I think Thomas Bergersen loves it, too, because *High C's* makes a nod to it.

(2) *Main Title / Takeoff* from The Rocketeer. This might be my desert island film music cue.

(3) *Journey to the Island* from Jurassic Park. I became smitten by film music the first time I saw this sequence.

(4) *Test Drive* from How to Train Your Dragon. Sheesh. What a statement. And then *Romantic Flight* is nearly its equal.

(5) *Soarin'* from the original ride of the same name at Epcot.

(6) The *Cadillac of the Sky* scene from Empire of the Sun.

(7) *Remembering Childhood* from Hook. Part of this cue is a flying sequence. One of Steven Spielberg's worst movies is among John Williams' best efforts.

I could go one for a few pages, but I'll stop there for now.


----------



## musicbyjoao

Traz said:


> I can't even tell you how many times I've played through Jedi:Fallen Order. Best Star Wars Video Game since Shadows of the Empire for me. If anyone even remembers that game haha.


I don't. But I remember a slightly older one. That arcade X wing simulation!




Michael Antrum said:


> I must add this one. My personal favourite cue in a movie I adore from the master ....



I must admit. I haven't watched this. But definitely will now. Thank you!



Dietz said:


> I know only very few film scores which defined the musical "language" of a single movie with similar strength and unique rawness. You can take pretty much any random bar of it and you'll know the context it was taken from immediately. At the same time, composition, performance, recording and the movie are a rare example of perfect congruence of story line, atmosphere, historical context and artistic intent.


Thank you for explaining it! I enjoyed reading this ^^



GtrString said:


> Opening scene from Wim Wenders' Paris Texas.. americana dna


Haven't watched this yet! On my list as well!


----------



## musicbyjoao

Symfoniq said:


> (1) I agree with the OP about *Cody's Flight* from Rescuers Down Under being a standout. One of my favorites as a kid. And I think Thomas Bergersen loves it, too, because *High C's* makes a nod to it.


What a great nod!!

You are right about flying themes. There is this blend of hope, excitement, positiveness and movement and spotting that, when together with footage of our hero's flying or first flight, just provides a rollercoaster of emotions. That cue from How To Train Your Dragon, for the their first flight was what stood out for me. John Powell did just an amazing job.


----------



## LudovicVDP

So it's not about full soundtrack, just specific moments that blew our mind, right?

Surprised nobody mentioned the shower scene from Psycho.
Apocalypse Now indeed comes to mind.

And, if it might be not be the most classical/complicated/whatever soundtrack ever, I remember that when


Spoiler: Spoiler



Kenada died


 in Sunshine, I stayed about 4 minutes without breathing. Worked so well with the scene.


----------



## micrologus

E.T., the flying bikes :


----------



## Loïc D

Also, mountain hiking in Skyrim listening to Frostfall. Or any other tune.
Sometimes I’d just stay idle, watching the landscape and listening to music for a while.


----------



## Cathbad

My contribution was also going to be The Third Man






No one's mentioned Alexander Nevsky yet.


----------



## nickaloo

I love the way the theme (so beautiful) is in the titles then only comes in when we meet Mrs Mulwray


----------



## nickaloo

Never mind all the bombast and mayhem, it's the tender moments that get you!


----------



## nickaloo

there's something about being in a world on your only that only a trumpet can quite express


----------



## nickaloo

and the sound of ice - how to open a film


----------



## Dietz

nickaloo said:


> there's something about being in a world on your only that only a trumpet can quite express


How could I have possibly forget this score!! Soooo great. Thanks for mentioning!

There was a beautiful remaster available with a few outtakes from the same session, BTW. Incredible music.


----------



## Michael Antrum

fourier said:


> I also remember vividly how the Hong Kong-soundtrack, when in Central Park offered up that very frail chance to dare to hope. I don't remember much of the movie anymore at all, but I do remember the theme, and particularly that Central Park piano part.




Due to unforseen circumstances my wife couldn't come with me to see James Newton Howard conducting his first concert at the Royal Albert Hall several years ago, so I took my daughter, who was 12 at the time, instead. 

They played this cue, simultaneously projecting the video above the orchestra. Whilst the music was playing I looked down to see my daughter with tears running down her cheeks. I'll never forget that moment as long as I live.


----------



## Akarin

Way too many to list and this is why I'm doing what I'm doing today: to hope that someone somewhere experiences the same feeling through something that I have written for a scene. 

Oh, and mostly every scenes in Nocturnal Animals.


----------



## Michael Antrum

I cannot believe I forgot to post this one. It needs no introduction....



It gets to me every time.....


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Thinking about what really blew me away the first time I heard it as the op stated there came an unexpected answer to me: Was definitely "Also sprach Zarathustra" in Kubricks "2001: a Space Odyssey" and even more so the spaceship flying to the moon in the same film along with the "Donauwalzer". This was some of the strongest impressions I had with music connected to pictures for me. Don't know why. I almost forgot about that.
Life of Pi was also very important for me. Especially the opening scene with Pi's Lullaby and the mentioned sinking ship scene.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

nickaloo said:


> there's something about being in a world on your only that only a trumpet can quite express



.... if played by Miles....


----------



## Satorious

There is definitely something about soaring/flying which works really well with music. Here is another example from Jerry Goldsmith which had a big impact on me both visually and musically


----------



## nolotrippen

John Morris' The Elephant Man.


----------



## KEM

TENET prologue


----------



## PhilA

As a total newb here, I’m pleased to see a mention and I’m in total agreement about the scene from Sunshine posted previously. There’s something about the visual timing together with that piece that just works amazingly well.

The first time I recall music hitting me hard in the cinema was the opening stabs of Close Encounters of the Third Kind and is there anything more sinister than those minor 2nd’s in Jaws.


----------



## kilgurt

Alien - Opening title ...


----------



## NekujaK

Here are a few that come to mind...

*The Natural *- gorgeous score that culminates with one of the greatest triumphant climaxes during the final home run scene. Sends shivers up my spine and elevates my spirit every time.

*The Man with the Golden Arm *- Elmer Bernstein's brash jazzy score delivers an exhilirating one-two punch that's hard to forget.

*2001: A Space Odyssey *- the apes, the monolith, the music... it doesn't get much better than this.

*Brian's Song *- as if the story wasn't sad enough, Michel Legrand's wistful theme ensures the waterworks will start flowing.

*American Graffiti *- not a composed score, but the everpresent string of radio hits that endlessly play in the background are a vital presence in the film that can't be ignored.

*The Last Wave *- I believe this was the first time a didjeridu was used in a film score, and coupled with the mysterious storyline concerning aboriginal tribal traditions, creates a mesmerizing and unforgettable impression.

*Raging Bull *- the slow motion opening to the Intermezzo from Cavalleria Rusticana. Pure art.

*Sid & Nancy *- there's a brief scene in the film where they are kissing in an alley while garbage rains down in slow motion that's underscored by a haunting cue that's mostly acoustic guitar and synth. The music forever etched that scene in my brain.

*Punch-Drunk Love *- the percussive score that's progressively mixed louder and louder totally messed with my head... in a good way.

*Juno *- this is when I first became aware of lofi acoustic indie songs being used to score a film. This would basically become the indie film sound for the next decade or so, and hearing it in Juno for the first time made a huge impression on me.

*Melancholia *- the hauntingly effective use of Wagner at key points in the film, and especially the intro sequence.


----------



## Loïc D

The one that gives me goosebumps.
*The Sixth Station - Spirited Away - Joe Hisaishi*

And there are lots of scenes in Mayazaki’s movie where the music fits so well to the picture.

Which reminds me also of the final scene of Kitano’s *Hana-bi*.


----------



## davidson

This still brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## paularthur

Final Fantasy 7: Bombing Mission.

Inception: the ending part with the top spinning.

AND...
The Mandalorian Season 2 Finale: I won't spoil it.


----------



## JonS

musicbyjoao said:


> The following are some moments that immediately came to mind when thinking of occasions that blew me away when I watched them for the first time. They are mostly simple moments that were different than expected and therefore had a great impact and made some impression on me.
> 
> In no particular order:
> (SPOILER WARNING- In case you haven't watched the movies, these observations may lessen the impact of the moments)
> 
> Film:
> *Life of Pi - Sinking ship scene*
> The contrast between the sad but beautiful scene of the heavy ship sinking, and the lightness of the choir singing pianissimo in a requiem-style arrangement, provided a beautiful touch of sadness to a very dramatic scene. I really enjoy how Mychael Danna made the transition so subtly to that part. The whole soundtrack to Life of Pi is outstanding to me, and I especially like how Mychael was able to use so many colours and ensembles in one movie.
> 
> *Da Vinci Code - ending*
> The music starts with a simple ostinato idea as it portrays Tom Hanks´character the moment when he looks at himself in the mirror and the music gives you the idea that some spark is lighting up in his mind. The whole scene then just shows him walking, there's no action or anything interesting - just him walking - but the music tells the story here. The constant adding of layers and buildup just aurally provides you with a sense of reward and awe as the mystery slowly unfolds inside the character's head. This really draws the viewer in too.
> 
> *Rescuers Down Under - Cody's Flight*
> Bruce Broughton did a fantastic job here with this quite long cue (considering its tempo as well). He pulls out all the stops. He hits everything; nailing so many nuances and going high as well as low with the orchestra. It's just a beautiful scene with a fantastic ending when Codi jumps from the waterfall and lands on the eagle's back. I can't help but feel like a kid every time I watch it. To think they did it with tape and calculated all of those tempo changes through SMPTE, before the software we have today, is absolutely fascinating to me.
> 
> *StarWars - Anakin vs Obiwan*
> I was born in 1987, so my teenage years coincided with the prequels. Before them, I grew up watching Return of the Jedi on VHS and I remember always enjoying the part where John Williams introduces the choirs after Vader talks about bringing Luke's sister to the dark side, sparking a surge of energy from Luke to fight him. As for the Anakin vs. Obiwan, during the final battle to end the trilogy, John Williams just takes the drama, action and epicness to a whole new level. That, alongside the drama of these close 2 friends battling, makes the moment so much better.
> 
> *Interstellar - Bass note*
> I could write about how Hans Zimmer beautifully portrays the big wave as big and majestic, during the very moment the camera upward tilt stops, without conveying any sense of impending danger or terror. Or how the harmony changes slower the usual in that world. I could also talk about how the chase scenes are so gripping because of the music, or how the spotting is so elegantly simple.
> However, the moments when Matthew McConaghey's character is watching the footage of the years he lost or holding his daughter's hand in the end are, for me, cases where the spotting is superb. All of these scenes are beautifully shot, lit and acted, and the music was just... simple! The sum of all of its parts is what made the scenes memorable in my opinion. The call to keep it minimal and spacious with the ostinato was brilliant. However, what really makes you hold your breath is whenever there is a line, a "dramatic" punch line, and all the music adds is a subtle bass note. The score really is brilliant in its simplicity and effectiveness.
> 
> For games:
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII-2 - Noel's Theme* in Dream sequence
> This is a level where you find yourself in a dream where the soundtrack is a very touching... song! This took me by surprise and it really makes the player feel he's in an emotional dream.
> 
> *Ori and The Blind Forest - Boss fights*
> I'd loose a life on purpose sometimes just to keep experiencing the soundtrack mixed with the gameplay. It's just phenomenal and uses so many different colours. Funny enough, the use of different colours reminds me a bit of Life of Pi, now that I think about it. Not that one was inspired on the other.
> 
> *Sonic The Hedgehog - Theme and 1st level*
> When I was growing up, I didn't have Nintendo. But I remember playing Sonic for the first time at my cousin's place. The speed, colours and music were just so new and lively that the soundtrack got stuck in my head and many others of my generation.
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> I think it is in the first of the latest instalments of Tomb Raider where there is a scene full of explosions as you escape a house in a snowy mountain. The music was largely written in a high register, which allows for SFX and music to very present at the same time. I thought it was impactful and very smart. (note: at this time I had TV speakers, so it is possible that some of the lower frequencies from the orchestra with the explosions were a hit and miss, however, it worked quite well as I heard it. I haven't gotten back to hear it again, actually. But it got stuck in my mind. Will research it today.)


There Will Be Blood 🩸
Birdman
Rocky
Pink Panther
Superman
Star Wars
The Lord of the Rings
Oliver!
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate 🍫 Factory
The Revenant
Fury
Gravity


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

The first silent film I watched as a kid! Couldn't read, but 'understood' the 'music'.


----------



## Dietz

NekujaK said:


> *Melancholia *- the hauntingly effective use of Wagner at key points in the film, and especially the intro sequence.


Funny you say that. "Melancholia" is one of the few movies I wouldn't watch again just for fun due to the overuse of the same bars of over-the-top-cliché Wagner, again and again (and AGAIN). 

Each to his own! ;-D


----------



## Cinebient

Summer of 1984..... I just love the 80´s music still the most.


----------



## Tremendouz

The cutscene before the last phase of the final boss in Okami. The way the music gradually grows from quiet and sad to triumphant and uplifting while the scene progresses really moved to me and that's something that rarely happens in games.

The music in question:


----------



## Loïc D

Tremendouz said:


> The cutscene before the last phase of the final boss in Okami. The way the music gradually grows from quiet and sad to triumphant and uplifting while the scene progresses really moved to me and that's something that rarely happens in games.
> 
> The music in question:



Fantastic game & fantastic music. 
Aaaah you made me want to play it again.


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## mallux

Watership Down for me... between Angela Morley’s spooky (yet restrained) score, Bright Eyes and the freaky Black Rabbit of Inlé bobbing about the place, it was easily the first film to leave a lasting impression on me. The bass flute and cor anglais combo instantly makes me think of English countryside now.

I get similar chills from Princess Mononoke... Joe Hisaishi is top of my spotify playlist. But it wasn’t the “first”. 🐇


----------



## Gauss

Game: Homeworld (1999). Mothership Launch. Song used: Quire of Voyces - Agnus Dei (Choral version of Samuel Barbers Adagio for Strings).


----------



## Nullhertz

Movie was already mentioned, but my stand-out goosebump-scene was not the Test Drive scene but this here instead:


It's sooo goooood.


----------



## Rossy

For me it was K-Pax, very melodic and rhythmical and really fit the film.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

First thing that comes to mind.....iconic filmography

and



it's brilliant and chilling....
it's soundtrack incorporated in the film(without the latter being a musical).


----------



## muratkayi

A tiny bit of hijacking as I had to think of a stage production where this happened to me. 

I was watching a ballet adaptation of Alice in wonderland, called "Alice" where the musicians were incorporated into the stage scenes. The music was following italian folk and traditional themes. The whole show started with the flute player doing the finger movements of the intro theme without breathing into the flute. As a result, the flute mimicked a clock ticking. That's how the evening began. I was already drawn into the literal rabbit hole (always too late, 
the watch, the time!) before the stage was even lit. I thought, well this is going to be totally awesome. Then the flute theme started. I was right. It was an absolutely marvellous show.


----------



## Fenicks

I feel nervous posting this given the reception to The Last Jedi but I was thrilled by this moment in the theater and am not ashamed to say I love it. It feels like the first genuine cinematic use of Leia's famous theme in a Star Wars movie. Don't @ me with hate.


----------



## musicbyjoao

Fenicks said:


> I feel nervous posting this given the reception to The Last Jedi but I was thrilled by this moment in the theater and am not ashamed to say I love it. It feels like the first genuine cinematic use of Leia's famous theme in a Star Wars movie. Don't @ me with hate.



Why would anyone @ you with hate? =)

If anything, what I enjoyed most about that movie is actually when there's the silence when the ship sacrifices at light speed. You have all all these SFX and John Williams music soaring throughout most of the movie and then there's that silence at a crucial part of the movie. I thought it was really well placed.


----------



## J-M

Some that come to mind...

*TENET*
Basically the whole movie, but damn, the first ten minutes and soundtrack were so INTENSE.

*Star Wars: Episode III*
Anakin and Obi-Wan's duel and John Williams' music blew my tiny mind apart.

*How To Train Your Dragon*
It's John Powell, come on.

*The Dark Knight*
It's Hans Zimmer, come on.

*Mad Max*
The desert storm-scene, so good.

*Avengers: Endgame*
"Avengers...assemble".

*Assassin's Creed II*
The first mission where you look over the city and "Ezio's family" starts playing. Chills - Every. Single. Time.

*Witcher III: The Wild Hunt*
When I heard the main menu theme "Geralt of Rivia" I knew I was in for a good time. My favorite game and soundtrack to date.

*The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim*
Can't really pick one moment because there are so many that they have blended into a single thought: "Skyrim. Good. Soundtrack awesome. Play for the umpteenth time."

*Mass Effect*
"Hmm, which planet should I explore next...?" *Uncharted Worlds starts playing*

*Bloodborne*
I shall forever remember the first boss battle and the INTENSE track (The Hunter) that plays along with it. It's the perfect introduction to the game..."We're not gonna hold you hand. Get good or die."
(One of my favorite soundtracks, btw. Highly recommended if you like horror music.)

*God of War (2018)*
When you cremate your wife and Bear McCreary does his thing I might cry just a little.

*Devil May Cry V*
The game is full of epic moments (it's kinda its thing), but if I had to single out one, it would have to be the one where I finished off the boss by caving its face in with my motorcycle sword (I'm serious), the style rank announcer shouts "SMOKING SEXY STYLE" and the chorus of the character theme kicks in.


----------



## Alex Fraser

The bit in Con-Air when Nicolas Cage hugs his family at the end and LeAnn Rimes kicks in with _"How do I liiiiive without you...."_

Tears. I don't care what you think. 😉


----------



## Dynamoe

musicbyjoao said:


> The following are some moments that immediately came to mind when thinking of occasions that blew me away when I watched them for the first time. They are mostly simple moments that were different than expected and therefore had a great impact and made some impression on me.
> 
> In no particular order:
> (SPOILER WARNING- In case you haven't watched the movies, these observations may lessen the impact of the moments)
> 
> Film:
> *Life of Pi - Sinking ship scene*
> The contrast between the sad but beautiful scene of the heavy ship sinking, and the lightness of the choir singing pianissimo in a requiem-style arrangement, provided a beautiful touch of sadness to a very dramatic scene. I really enjoy how Mychael Danna made the transition so subtly to that part. The whole soundtrack to Life of Pi is outstanding to me, and I especially like how Mychael was able to use so many colours and ensembles in one movie.
> 
> *Da Vinci Code - ending*
> The music starts with a simple ostinato idea as it portrays Tom Hanks´character the moment when he looks at himself in the mirror and the music gives you the idea that some spark is lighting up in his mind. The whole scene then just shows him walking, there's no action or anything interesting - just him walking - but the music tells the story here. The constant adding of layers and buildup just aurally provides you with a sense of reward and awe as the mystery slowly unfolds inside the character's head. This really draws the viewer in too.
> 
> *Rescuers Down Under - Cody's Flight*
> Bruce Broughton did a fantastic job here with this quite long cue (considering its tempo as well). He pulls out all the stops. He hits everything; nailing so many nuances and going high as well as low with the orchestra. It's just a beautiful scene with a fantastic ending when Codi jumps from the waterfall and lands on the eagle's back. I can't help but feel like a kid every time I watch it. To think they did it with tape and calculated all of those tempo changes through SMPTE, before the software we have today, is absolutely fascinating to me.
> 
> *StarWars - Anakin vs Obiwan*
> I was born in 1987, so my teenage years coincided with the prequels. Before them, I grew up watching Return of the Jedi on VHS and I remember always enjoying the part where John Williams introduces the choirs after Vader talks about bringing Luke's sister to the dark side, sparking a surge of energy from Luke to fight him. As for the Anakin vs. Obiwan, during the final battle to end the trilogy, John Williams just takes the drama, action and epicness to a whole new level. That, alongside the drama of these close 2 friends battling, makes the moment so much better.
> 
> *Interstellar - Bass note*
> I could write about how Hans Zimmer beautifully portrays the big wave as big and majestic, during the very moment the camera upward tilt stops, without conveying any sense of impending danger or terror. Or how the harmony changes slower the usual in that world. I could also talk about how the chase scenes are so gripping because of the music, or how the spotting is so elegantly simple.
> However, the moments when Matthew McConaghey's character is watching the footage of the years he lost or holding his daughter's hand in the end are, for me, cases where the spotting is superb. All of these scenes are beautifully shot, lit and acted, and the music was just... simple! The sum of all of its parts is what made the scenes memorable in my opinion. The call to keep it minimal and spacious with the ostinato was brilliant. However, what really makes you hold your breath is whenever there is a line, a "dramatic" punch line, and all the music adds is a subtle bass note. The score really is brilliant in its simplicity and effectiveness.
> 
> For games:
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII-2 - Noel's Theme* in Dream sequence
> This is a level where you find yourself in a dream where the soundtrack is a very touching... song! This took me by surprise and it really makes the player feel he's in an emotional dream.
> 
> *Ori and The Blind Forest - Boss fights*
> I'd loose a life on purpose sometimes just to keep experiencing the soundtrack mixed with the gameplay. It's just phenomenal and uses so many different colours. Funny enough, the use of different colours reminds me a bit of Life of Pi, now that I think about it. Not that one was inspired on the other.
> 
> *Sonic The Hedgehog - Theme and 1st level*
> When I was growing up, I didn't have Nintendo. But I remember playing Sonic for the first time at my cousin's place. The speed, colours and music were just so new and lively that the soundtrack got stuck in my head and many others of my generation.
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> I think it is in the first of the latest instalments of Tomb Raider where there is a scene full of explosions as you escape a house in a snowy mountain. The music was largely written in a high register, which allows for SFX and music to very present at the same time. I thought it was impactful and very smart. (note: at this time I had TV speakers, so it is possible that some of the lower frequencies from the orchestra with the explosions were a hit and miss, however, it worked quite well as I heard it. I haven't gotten back to hear it again, actually. But it got stuck in my mind. Will research it today.)


This!



Johnny Greenwood’s score had me from the first second!


----------



## doctoremmet

Dynamoe said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Greenwood’s score had me from the first second!



+1


----------



## Hywel

I think Maurice Jarre's music compliments perfectly the barn raising scene in the 80's movie "Witness" with Harrison Ford. Witness also happens to be one of my personal favourite movies.


----------



## Fenicks

musicbyjoao said:


> Why would anyone @ you with hate? =)
> 
> If anything, what I enjoyed most about that movie is actually when there's the silence when the ship sacrifices at light speed. You have all all these SFX and John Williams music soaring throughout most of the movie and then there's that silence at a crucial part of the movie. I thought it was really well placed.


You'd be surprised how immature and nasty people can get over their favourite childhood films supposedly being ruined!


----------



## visiblenoise

Alex Fraser said:


> The bit in Con-Air when Nicolas Cage hugs his family at the end and LeAnn Rimes kicks in with _"How do I liiiiive without you...."_
> 
> Tears. I don't care what you think. 😉


I don't specifically remember this, but props for repping Con-Air!


----------



## pbobcat

This piece from Zbigniew Preisner's score for Kieslowki's The Double Life of Veronique. I first saw the film around 1993 on VHS and, while I didn't quite get it at the time, it was (Irene Jacob's luminous double performance aside) the music which compelled me to revisit it shortly afterwards and the film has remained in my top five ever since.
I feel that Preisner doesn't get the recognition he deserves sometimes, and that may be because of his own reluctance to do Hollywood, but his music, especially his Kieslowski scores, make me feel a certain indescribable way few others manage.
Just read that this piece will also be used in a special episode of Euphoria, so maybe he'll win some new fans!


----------



## musicbyjoao

Fenicks said:


> You'd be surprised how immature and nasty people can get over their favourite childhood films supposedly being ruined!


You shouldn't worry about them. You can only control your intentions. Not how other people might perceive them. And if per chance they might disagree, then they have the right to do so in a civil manner. However, if they become nasty, then they don't deserve your attention.


----------



## musicbyjoao

pbobcat said:


> This piece from Zbigniew Preisner's score for Kieslowki's The Double Life of Veronique. I first saw the film around 1993 on VHS and, while I didn't quite get it at the time, it was (Irene Jacob's luminous double performance aside) the music which compelled me to revisit it shortly afterwards and the film has remained in my top five ever since.
> I feel that Preisner doesn't get the recognition he deserves sometimes, and that may be because of his own reluctance to do Hollywood, but his music, especially his Kieslowski scores, make me feel a certain indescribable way few others manage.
> Just read that this piece will also be used in a special episode of Euphoria, so maybe he'll win some new fans!



that's lovely!


----------



## Doorak94

I have so many i dont even know where to begin! 
One of my favourite filmic moments is in Jóhannsson's the theory of everything (soundtrack name 'chalkboard'.)
The way he scores the passion and excitement, mixed with that undercurrent of anxiety and anticipation is perfect. And how he releases that tension with the silence, and lets the foley do the work as he hits the concrete with his head... perfectly done. 

Another favourite is in Zimmer's The Lion King (king of pride rock). The conversation between Scar & Simba. That in my opinion is just scoring perfection. A conversation with an orchestra.


----------



## muadgil

Great thread to read! And it gives a lot of new material to listen to.

The first time a videogame soundtrack hit me was Medal Of Honor. It's the first game I played where the different tracks were... dynamic I'd say. Meaning a new theme was coming, linked to the action in the game, all fluently like in a movie. Very different from one level/one music. It was really giving a more emotional experience.
Now it's the norm, but I guess it was one of the first to do this.

And for movie (apart from the Emperor's theme of course... 8 years old, forever in my memories)
It was The Cell soundtrack. I love this movie, the music is just apart. Have a look at the intro sequence in YouTube. And when I got more interested in movie soundtracks recently I checked who wrote it... Guess who : Howard Shore  that an explanation of why it was so great


----------



## kilgurt

Modern Times 'Non-Sense Song'​The greatest entertainer of all times:   - lovely.
​


----------



## musicbyjoao

Doorak94 said:


> I have so many i dont even know where to begin!
> One of my favourite filmic moments is in Jóhannsson's the theory of everything (soundtrack name 'chalkboard'.)
> The way he scores the passion and excitement, mixed with that undercurrent of anxiety and anticipation is perfect. And how he releases that tension with the silence, and lets the foley do the work as he hits the concrete with his head... perfectly done.
> 
> Another favourite is in Zimmer's The Lion King (king of pride rock). The conversation between Scar & Simba. That in my opinion is just scoring perfection. A conversation with an orchestra.


King of Pride Rock is probably the most epic moment in Disney movies, score wise. When Simba starts walking to the top of the rock until the the moment it cuts to the title of the movie. Still gives me goose bumps.


----------



## musicbyjoao

kilgurt said:


> Modern Times 'Non-Sense Song'​The greatest entertainer of all times:   - lovely.
> ​



From Chaplin, "Smile" would be my reference, music wise! I only know it separate from film. But I think the melody came from some part of the Modern Times movie?


----------



## MartinH.

musicbyjoao said:


> Why would anyone @ you with hate? =)
> 
> If anything, what I enjoyed most about that movie is actually when there's the silence when the ship sacrifices at light speed. You have all all these SFX and John Williams music soaring throughout most of the movie and then there's that silence at a crucial part of the movie. I thought it was really well placed.



You don't need to be a Star Wars fan to have a strong negative reaction to their newer movies. Redlettermedia has lots of good videos about the problems that they have, in case you're interested.
The Mandalorian (only watched season 1 so far) imho is a good example for how to "make Star Wars great again".

Everyone can like what they like, I find some absolute trash to be delightful entertainment too. But I think it's really no surprise for lots of new movies (both Star Wars and in general) to be disliked by many. Has nothing to do with nostalgia imho.



On topic - I just remembered a scene from Bulletstorm that was made memorable mostly through the music to me. It was the "cloud of impending doom" scene where you escape from the monster nest after trashing the eggs. It was my favorite track from the whole soundtrack and the first ever orchestral piece I tried to mock up I think.


----------



## musicbyjoao

MartinH. said:


> You don't need to be a Star Wars fan to have a strong negative reaction to their newer movies. Redlettermedia has lots of good videos about the problems that they have, in case you're interested.
> The Mandalorian (only watched season 1 so far) imho is a good example for how to "make Star Wars great again".
> 
> Everyone can like what they like, I find some absolute trash to be delightful entertainment too. But I think it's really no surprise for lots of new movies (both Star Wars and in general) to be disliked by many. Has nothing to do with nostalgia imho.


It's still OK to have an opinion. Whether agreeing or disagreeing to one.
@-ing someone with hate here for that is *not* OK.
If someone does do that, it's just nonsensical to the point that it only deserves to be ignored - not have other people worried about backlash.

This is the way.


----------



## MartinH.

musicbyjoao said:


> It's still OK to have an opinion. Whether agreeing or disagreeing to one.
> @-ing someone with hate here for that is *not* OK.
> If someone does do that, it's just nonsensical to the point that it only deserves to be ignored - not have other people worried about backlash.
> 
> This is the way.


That I fully agree on!


----------



## MA-Simon

musicbyjoao said:


> This is the way.


This is the way!


----------



## Big Tick

Without a doubt, the ending of Inception. Absolute genius.


----------



## Zane Smith

To me, Frozen 2 had a ridiculously good score. The musical numbers had their charm but I think Christopher Beck really elevated the cliche plot.


----------



## MusiquedeReve

PuerAzaelis said:


> I was eight years old when I saw Star Wars. The first time I saw that opening I knew my life had changed.





Brian99 said:


> At the beginning of The Shining the music playing while watching an arial view of the car heading through the mountains just put you in a mindset that you were about to go on a long strange trip.


Entered this thread to post almost exactly what you both posted
I guess great minds do think alike


----------



## Fenicks

pbobcat said:


> This piece from Zbigniew Preisner's score for Kieslowki's The Double Life of Veronique. I first saw the film around 1993 on VHS and, while I didn't quite get it at the time, it was (Irene Jacob's luminous double performance aside) the music which compelled me to revisit it shortly afterwards and the film has remained in my top five ever since.
> I feel that Preisner doesn't get the recognition he deserves sometimes, and that may be because of his own reluctance to do Hollywood, but his music, especially his Kieslowski scores, make me feel a certain indescribable way few others manage.
> Just read that this piece will also be used in a special episode of Euphoria, so maybe he'll win some new fans!



I've loved Zbigniew Preisner's score for The Secret Garden for years but had never heard his other work until now. Gonna have to check out more from him!


----------



## cug

The bag scene from American Beauty by Thomas Newman. I love how he hits so many points in the scene without Mickey Mousing it. The music swirls around the dialog like the bag swirls around the leaves. First favorite moment is the swell at 1:25 after he says, "this incredibly benevolent force...". The music changes for the reaction shot of Thora Birch at 1:32. Then Newman pulls way back at 1:58 to make way for the line "Sometimes there's so much beauty...". Amazing how the quiet dynamic draws us closer to the dialog. Then he brings it full circle back to the first piano melody on the cut back to Thora Birch, bookending the cue and telling us that the point of the scene is her feelings.


----------



## cug

Michael Antrum said:


> The Flying over Africa scene in Out of Africa.....



That's a great scene and score! I wonder if that scene inspired the similar flying scene that appears early in The English Patient, which came out 11 years later? 

Gabriel Yared introduces some themes that will come back later in the film in a more significant way. I think the chord that lands at 0:32 when Kristen Scott Thomas looks up is significant. I love how he scored the barrel roll from 0:46 to 0:55. I love this whole score and the diegetic music too. The film is a majestic roller coaster of emotion. YMMV


----------



## musicbyjoao

cug said:


> That's a great scene and score! I wonder if that scene inspired the similar flying scene that appears early in The English Patient, which came out 11 years later?
> 
> Gabriel Yared introduces some themes that will come back later in the film in a more significant way. I think the chord that lands at 0:32 when Kristen Scott Thomas looks up is significant. I love how he scored the barrel roll from 0:46 to 0:55. I love this whole score and the diegetic music too. The film is a majestic roller coaster of emotion. YMMV



Thank you for pointing out the barrel roll! I love how subtle, yet effective it is!
So many great references everyone is providing!


----------



## matthieuL

In Truman Show, at the end when everybody is searching Truman. Ed Harris decides to rise the sun sooner, and it rises instantly. Great moment of cinema, one of the greatest, and the music by Philip Glass used here is perfect for this scene, while it was originaly written for an other film (Powaqatsi). So much emotion the first time I saw this moment !


The exact same music is used sooner on the film, when Truman begins to understand that its world is strange, and it already has a great impact. Maybe the impact of the music the second time (search scene) is even better due to the fact we can expect the notes, the music ?


I'm not particularly fan of the music of Glass or this kind of loops, but I think it fits perfectly here.


----------



## Ashen Audio

Gladiator, both times when Maximus goes home.


----------



## darcvision

Film
The Pianist : when Adrian Brody playing chopin 

Whiplash : Ending scene

Full Metal Jacket : Infamous Scene

Spirited Away : Train Scene

Princess Mononoke : Opening Film

Grave of the Fireflies : Train Scene

Games

Harvest Moon Back to Nature - Opening Scene
Back then I used to watch my brother play this game and i love to listen the soundtrack because its so good and very nostalgic especially opening scene where the girl singing on the cliff and i still remember the song until now.

Legend of Mana - Hometown Domina
My favorite soundtrack from Yoko Shimamura, i remember when i'm playing this game and going to the first town and the soundtrack is just amazing and beautiful. i'm glad she's still composing music until now.

Suikoden 2 - Her Sigh
My favorite scene in Radat Town when the MC trying to recruit Shu. the music, the atmosphere, everything is so amazing. best JRPG game i've played

Ori and the Blind Forest - Trailer
when i first watching the trailer, it's like i'm watching a hollywood movie, it gave me goosebumps, so beautiful and the music is amazing.


----------



## musicbyjoao

So many good ones. Last week I re-watched Forrest Gump. Needless to say that Alan Silvestri's theme and intro do the movie is simply brilliant. You are instantly hooked, curious and trusting the movie to take you on a journey. I had forgotten how good the whole movie is and how easy it is to watch despite being about 2h30.

Alan's really good at grabbing your attention from the get-go. Like watching the intro to COSMOS while listening to his theme.


----------



## cug

matthieuL said:


> In Truman Show, at the end when everybody is searching Truman. Ed Harris decides to rise the sun sooner, and it rises instantly. Great moment of cinema, one of the greatest, and the music by Philip Glass used here is perfect for this scene, while it was originaly written for an other film (Powaqatsi). So much emotion the first time I saw this moment !
> 
> The exact same music is used sooner on the film, when Truman begins to understand that its world is strange, and it already has a great impact. Maybe the impact of the music the second time (search scene) is even better due to the fact we can expect the notes, the music ?
> 
> I'm not particularly fan of the music of Glass or this kind of loops, but I think it fits perfectly here.


I love how the ostinato with the lopsided meter gives the feeling of something "regular" while also making you feel like something is off.


----------



## Scamper

When it comes to games, I also loved *Abzu *and *Journey*.

The music accompanies the game with all experiences and moments really well and adjusts dynamically for many elements. Also, the soundscape and instrumentation is pretty unique and interesting.

Here's a short gameplay excerpt from Abzu.


Of course, this section is rather linear, but I'd say it feels like this throughout the game. Austin Wintory always puts a lot of effort into dynamic music with various layers and short musical passages, that are puzzled together depending on what you do and see in the game.

His channel on youtube also has lots of great insights and information around his process. I'd recommend his latest video about the interactive music in his new game "The Pathless".


----------



## musicbyjoao

Scamper said:


> When it comes to games, I also loved *Abzu *and *Journey*.
> 
> The music accompanies the game with all experiences and moments really well and adjusts dynamically for many elements. Also, the soundscape and instrumentation is pretty unique and interesting.


Thanks for this! I recently had a video chat with a cousin of mine and on that call he recommended me to play Abzu. It will be my next purchase!


----------



## musicbyjoao

@Scamper , played the game. You are right, the music is really lovely.

However, I had a nuisance with the character where a lot of times I couldn't turn left for some reason. That took me out of what would have been an otherwise a very immersive experience.


----------



## Scamper

musicbyjoao said:


> @Scamper , played the game. You are right, the music is really lovely.
> 
> However, I had a nuisance with the character where a lot of times I couldn't turn left for some reason. That took me out of what would have been an otherwise a very immersive experience.


That's an odd issue and I can imagine it's really annoying. Still, you could experience the music and maybe someday in the future, you can again experience the game without those troubles.


----------



## cug

There are a lot of great musical moments in THE GODFATHER (1972). In this scene, Nino Rota starts the cue at 2:00, right before Brando's character, Don Corleone turns his head. It starts on his thought, not on the head turn that follows the thought. 

Then the waltz feel comes in after the line, "I never wanted this for you." (2:29). A new melody starts at 2:44 before he says, "I don't apologize, That's my life." The setup for the modulation starts when Pacino finally talks again at 3:04 and then at 3:10 Rota starts the main melody again in a new key as Brando's character wraps up the conversation. The main melody resolves for the last time at 3:30 to highlight Don Corleone's lines, "He's a traitor. Don't forget that." The response melody follows through as he stands up and Pacino's character sits back to think about what he's heard. 

The timing is impeccable in this whole scene and I love that the music bridges into the next scene.


----------



## SupremeFist

Too many times in the past to recount but at the moment, having a two-year-old son, I have been watching The Good Dinosaur a lot. The score to that by Mychael and Jeff Danna is really exquisite. Indeed it seems there's more real music being written these days for animations than for adult films. Maybe because children are an audience it's harder to bullshit?


----------



## NKAudio

mallux said:


> Watership Down for me... between Angela Morley’s spooky (yet restrained) score, Bright Eyes and the freaky Black Rabbit of Inlé bobbing about the place, it was easily the first film to leave a lasting impression on me. The bass flute and cor anglais combo instantly makes me think of English countryside now.
> 
> I get similar chills from Princess Mononoke... Joe Hisaishi is top of my spotify playlist. But it wasn’t the “first”. 🐇



Angela Morley's soundtrack to Watership Down (1978 version) was something I was exposed to as a young kid. I credit her writing on that film for being one of the main reasons I chose the path of music as a career and lifestyle. There are so many absolute bangers on that soundtrack, and the way she uses strong melodic themes is incredibly inspiring.

And, she's so good at getting in, delivering the feels, and getting out super quickly! Two of my favorites...

Venturing Forth:


Climbing The Down:


I'm in my late 30's and I still use techniques I learned from listening to her to this day. Particularly my love of good woodwind writing, especially flutes which I think get under-represented in modern music.

Ok, rant over, carry on!


----------



## AndyP

28 Days / Weeks later. The soundtrack is simple, but brilliant.


----------



## Trash Panda

Mass Effect 3 - Leaving Earth

For nearly a decade, through the two original games, one message was hammered home over and over: the Reapers are coming. They will systematically wipe out all sentient life in the entire galaxy, add to their numbers from the organic life forms they harvest, then retreat to dark space to hibernate for 50,000 years and do it all over again in a cycle that has persisted for over a billion years.

Now at the opening of the final game in the trilogy, they arrive on Earth, and it’s up to you to unite the disparate races of the galaxy against a common foe. There might not be an Earth left to return to, even if you succeed.

This plays as you witness the invasion begin and head out to accomplish an impossible task to win an impossible fight. The loneliness, the hopelessness, the determination in the face of overwhelming odds. It’s all here. Even if the ending sucked, the setup was powerful and moving. I still get chills almost a decade later.


----------



## AndyP

And the scene from Magnolia - Wise Up by Aimee Man. So damn emotional.
I think it's really cool how the protagonists sing along.


----------



## MauroPantin

In the same vein as "Sicario", the music for "Zero Dark Thirty" was that type of experience for me. I felt suffocated by the tension in the score. It's one of my faves by Desplat, along with "The Imitation Game".


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

MauroPantin said:


> In the same vein as "Sicario", the music for "Zero Dark Thirty" was that type of experience for me. I felt suffocated by the tension in the score. It's one of my faves by Desplat, along with "The Imitation Game".


I never saw those. I’ll add them to my list of to-do’s along with a whole bunch of other suggestions from this thread. Great thread btw.


----------



## SteveC

For me, the best scenes have no music at all (okay - there is a sound) - also a kind of using music!
For example:


What I love about scenes with music (for example):


----------



## KEM

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Haven’t read all 7 pages, so this has probably been mentioned already, but the opening of The Dark Knight, the robbing of the bank, for me is an example of movies when they are best.
> 
> The acting, the movement of the cameras, the clothes/costumes, the lighting, the way each scene has been cut, and Hans’ music....it all comes together to make, for me, one of the most unforgettable starts of a movie I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Edit:
> With Hans’ music I really mean how the music changes according to what happens on the screen. It is really well done!



Favorite movie of all time and that’ll never change


----------



## musicbyjoao

Fenicks said:


> The best combination of action and music I've ever experienced. The strings feel so desperate and heroic.
> 
> 
> 
> (Spoilers) This moment in The Last of Us. The music is an iteration of a phrase that appears frequently throughout the score. I think of it as the 'lost loved ones' theme. We first hear it with a violin when the protagonist's child dies in the prologue after which it breaks down and is played on a ronroco. When we hear it throughout the game it is usually incomplete or plucked, creating a feeling of melancholy and yearning. The return of the violin in this final iteration elevates the theme to its most powerful and complete expression, echoing the events in the climax of the game. Ack, my heart...



Thank you! I am soon to be launching a series of posts about the director/composer collaboration. It will contain interviews as well with directors and other professionals in the industry. The aim will be more towards your average gig (not AAA gigs). I was missing a video game example of music in my first post and this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Fenicks

musicbyjoao said:


> Thank you! I am soon to be launching a series of posts about the director/composer collaboration. It will contain interviews as well with directors and other professionals in the industry. The aim will be more towards your average gig (not AAA gigs). I was missing a video game example of music in my first post and this is exactly what I was looking for!


Glad my contribution to this thread was useful for someone.  You can see some of the working relationship between Neil Druckmann (director) and Gustavo Santaolalla (composer) in this video:


----------



## JDK88

The intro to the game Full Throttle. Just mindblowing at the time.


----------



## dhmusic

musicbyjoao said:


> For games:



Just a few off the top of my head:

FF XIII-2:
All of Caius Ballad's themes for sure. Romantic AF.

FF XIII:
"Saber's Edge" - omg the chorus.

Bloodborne:
I can't tell which track melts my face more between Lady Maria, Ludwig, and Ebrietas.

Kingdom Hearts II:
"Passion/Santuary" and "Roxas' Theme" - ...I'm not crying...You're crying.

Final Fantasy VI (III SNES):
This is probably the game that got me into music. I love all of it but I'm particularly fond of the character themes and "Searching for Friends". That track vibes so hard - it's like a Miyazaki score collaboration between Joe Hisaishi and Jethro Tull


----------



## CATDAD

The opening credits of Final Fantasy 6 for the Super Nintendo stick out to me as one of my earliest memories of a video game track making me feel like I was watching a film. It fits the bleak tone of the scene perfectly while setting up one of the central musical themes of the game:




The limitations of the Super Nintendo are obvious, but the music for this game was done in such a way that made it easy for the imagination to fill out the rest.


----------



## musicbyjoao

Fenicks said:


> Glad my contribution to this thread was useful for someone.  You can see some of the working relationship between Neil Druckmann (director) and Gustavo Santaolalla (composer) in this video:



Thanks for sharing! I'm familiar with that video ^^ I looked more into the music once you mentioned that particular moment. I have included it on my first post which has been published! -> www.theworldofscoring.com

I will be publishing 1 week - post, next week - interview (and repeat) on Tuesdays. It is not aimed at composers though (more on the "About" section) so I am trying to keep things as relatable as possible.

On the other hand, tomorrow fortnight, I will be publishing an interview with a music composer's agent. That should have some cool information for composers, we'll see what comes out of it =)


----------



## composer313

Jomo said:


> Very recently: The Queens Gambit on Netflix, the final match in Russia has an amazing track by Carlos Rafael Rivera.


Thank you!


----------

